# Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?



## kaniex3 (15. November 2017)

Hallo liebe Com,

zurzeit gibt es ein super Angebot von lowrance für das Hook 3x mit Farbdisplay.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? Erkennt man Strukturen und Fische eindeutig? Lohnt sich ein Kauf?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Franz_16 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?*

Die Hook-Serie ist nicht schlecht.
Aber von einem 3x darf man wahrlich keine Wunder erwarteun.

Tiefe, Bodenhärte und einigermaßen die Strukturen - das geht! 

Eine Einzelfischanzeige wie sie z.B. beim pelagischen Angeln wichtig ist usw. darf man von einem solchen Gerät nicht erwarten. Dafür ist vor allem auch das Display zu klein. 

Kommt halt drauf an, was man damit vorhat.

Als Einstieg ist vllt. auch unser Video dazu ganz interessant:
[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw


----------



## kaniex3 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Franz,

Vielen Dank erstmal.

Das Einstiegsvideo hab ich mir bereits angesehn

Hauptsächlich will ich es beim vertikal Fischen auf Zander / Hecht und barsch einsetzen um Fischschwärme und Kanten zu erkennen.  Gelegentlich auch beim wallerklopfen.

Da ich trotz der ganzen Videos immer noch nicht viel praktische Erfahrung habe wollte ich jedoch nicht gleich mit dem teuersten gerät starten. 

Was gäbe es denn noch vergleichbares am Markt sagen wir mal preislich bis 200-250 Euro was meinen Zweck erfüllt?
Bzw. Gibt es da etwas?

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?*

Das sehe ich als eher schwierig in dem Preisbereich an.

Die Technik kost halt umso mehr, je feiner Du damit arbeiten kannst..

Vielleicht nach Gebrauchtgeräten schauen?


----------



## kaniex3 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich als eher schwierig in dem Preisbereich an.
> 
> Die Technik kost halt umso mehr, je feiner Du damit arbeiten kannst..
> 
> Vielleicht nach Gebrauchtgeräten schauen?



Morgen Thomas,

das mit dem Gebrauchtgeräten hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber was wäre denn so ein Gerät was für den Einstieg perfekt geeignet wäre? 

Ich sag s mal so, wo man das richtige "echoloten" richtig lernt.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?*

Willst du eigene Seekarten erstellen bzw. das Echolot zum navigieren nutzen?

Dann bräuchtest du auch GPS an Bord.

Ansonsten ist der Tipp mit dem Gebrauchtgerät so schlecht nicht.
Ein Lowrance Elite 7 oder sowas wäre da mit Sicherheit interessant.

Bei Neugeräten würde ich mir ggf. die Hook 5 Serie anschauen:


oder auch ein Dragonfly von Raymarine

oder ein Striker von Garmin


----------



## kaniex3 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 3x - Erfahrungen?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Willst du eigene Seekarten erstellen bzw. das Echolot zum navigieren nutzen?
> 
> Dann bräuchtest du auch GPS an Bord.
> 
> ...




Alles klar, Danke.

Könnte mir ein Lowrance Elite 5x besorgen, was hältst du davon?


----------

